# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA-Wert schnellt in die Höhe

## anga111

Hallo an alle!
Ich weiss als neuling leider nicht ob ich mein anliegen hier in der richtigen Rubrik einstelle.....

    Vielleicht finde ich als absoluter Laie, was Krankheiten angeht hier Infos!
  Ich bin Männlich und 47 Jahre alt!
  Folgendes ist bisher geschehen!
  Am 17 Februar diesen Jahres habe ich bei meinem Hausarzt eine Routineuntersuchung machen lassen (Großes Blutbild, absolut Ok gewesen) sowie
  Stuhl/Urinproben auch Ohne Befund, also Ok!Auf eigenes verlangen habe ich dann auch den PSA Test machen lassen!Dieser lag bei 4,5 und mir wurde angeraten einen Urologen aufzusuchen was ich dann auch tat!Dieser hat einen erneuten PSA Test vorgenommen am 24.5.06-dieser lag dann bei 7,4!Es wurde auch eine Tastuntersuchung sowie eine (glaube Ultraschall) untersuchung von Ihm gemacht, wo er jedoch absolut nichts feststellen konnte!Mein Urologe ist übrigens auch 47 Jahre alt!
  Er riet mir zu einer Biopsie!Ich erörterte im dann, das ich die richtigkeit des ergebnisses etwas in Frage stellen würde!Ich erklärte Ihm, das ich die letzten 4 Wochen Ohne ausnahme jeden Tag Geschlechtsverkehr hatte und es sein könnte das der Wert deshalb verfälscht ist.Darauf hat er angeboten den PSA Test nach "abstinenz" noch mal zu wiederholen!
  Für mich ist dieses eine sehr ungewisse Situation!
  Ist es unter "normalen umstäden" möglich das der PSA Wert innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 4,5 auf 7,4 hochschnellt?Sollte ich mich einer Biopsie unterziehen, bzw. welche Risiken gehe ich ein?Ich fühle mich zmindest Körperlich bis Dato nicht Krank, bis auf mein Seelisches befinden!Ich bereue eigentlich schon, den PSA Test den ich selbst bezahlen mußte machen lassen zu haben!Das meine Prostata vergrößert ist, ist mir schon seit einiger Zeit bekannt!Dies hat mein Urologe vor ca. 2 Jahren festgestellt jedoch einen PSA Test anscheinend nicht für nötig gehalten!Ich bin jetzt daurch ziemlich am Boden und mache mir ernsthafte  Sorgen wie ich das bisher von mir nicht gekannt habe!
  Ich werde nächste Woche erneut zum PSA Test gehen und dann mal sehen wie dieser ausfällt!
  Viele Grüße von anga

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Anga,

mein Freund befand sich 2003 in deinem Alter in derselben Lage und hatte einen PSA-Wert von > 17. Dreimal hat er ihn innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen messen lassen, beim letzten mal mit dem freien (f) PSA zusammen, um den Quotienten zu erhalten. Daraus kann man sehr oft - nicht immer - Rückschlüsse auf die Frage der Malignität ziehen.

*Meine Empfehlung: Lasse das nächste mal den fPSA-Wert mit dem gesamten tPSA zusammen bestimmen und bilde daraus den Quotienten - danach meldest du dich bitte wieder hier im Forum.* 

Eine Prostatitis sollte evt. durch Antibiotikagabe über 4 Wochen à 2 x 500 mg Ciprofloxacin/Tag auch noch ausgeschlossen werden, bevor du dir ernste Sorgen machen musst - d.h. danach erneute PSA Kontrolle.

Diese Seiten zum Thema PSA solltest du wenigstens lesen:
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...110&Itemid=108
http://www.medizin-forum.de/prostatitis/psa-d.html
http://www.prostata-eine-maennersache.de/neuertest.html

Viel Glück!

Carola-Elke

----------


## RalfDm

> Es wurde auch eine Tastuntersuchung sowie eine (glaube Ultraschall) untersuchung von Ihm gemacht, wo er jedoch absolut nichts feststellen konnte!Mein Urologe ist übrigens auch 47 Jahre alt!
>   Er riet mir zu einer Biopsie!


Hallo anga,

das ist genau der Automatismus, dessenwegen von *einigen* Ärzten (und natürlich den Krankenkassen, die ihn bezahlen müssten) der PSA-Test als integraler Bestandteil der Krebsvorsorge beim Mann abgelehnt wird. Es wird ein Automatismus in Gang gesetzt, der in den meisten Fällen unnötig ist und die Männer nur psychisch belastet, genau wie Dich.
Ein erhöhter PSA-Wert kann mehrere Ursachen haben, wieSex in den ~48 Stunden vor der Blutentnahme, so wie es bei Dir wohl der Fall war,längeres Radfahren im selben Zeitraum,digitale rektale Untersuchung (DRU)_ vor_ der Blutentnahme (es ist unglaublich, aber viele Ärzte denken sich immer noch nichts dabei),von Hause aus große Prostata,gutartig vergrößerte Prostata,Prostatitis (Prostataentzündung),PSA-Bestimmung in einem anderen Labor. Die Ergebnisse differieren teilweise erheblich.Die Biopsie wird von vielen Ärzten als kleiner, harmloser Eingriff dargestellt. Es gibt sicher Könner, bei denen es so abläuft, aber es gibt auch Gegenbeispiele, wo z. B. erst durch die Biopsie eine Prostatitis induziert wurde, wochenlang Blut im Urin ist, etwas ganz anderes angestochen wurde usw. Wie Carola-Elke schon schrieb, sollte zunächst einmal der Quotient von  freiem zu Gesamt-PSA ermittelt werden. <15 % => Verdacht auf PK, >25 % => unverdächtig (die Zahlenangaben schwanken etwas), dazwischen ist eine Grauzone. Erst, wenn der Verdacht auf PK durch solche zusätzlichen diagnostischen Maßnahmen erhärtet wird, ist eine Biopsie angebracht. Wenn alles andere unverdächtig ist, in sechs bis zwölf Monaten wieder zur PSA-Kontrolle gehen und so über die Zeit (möglichst über Jahre) die "PSA-Dynamik" ermitteln, um zu erkennen, was bei einem bestimmten Mann der Normalzustand ist. Erst wenn es davon eine Folgemessung bestätigte Abweichung gibt, besteht Anlass, die Sache genauer zu untersuchen, und dazu könnte dann auch eine Biopsie gehören.
Literatur dazu:
www.prostatakrebse.de => Forumextrakt =>
Diagnostik - Biopsie, Diagnostik - PSA, Diagnostik - ANNA;
www.prostatakrebse.de => Texte => Nr. 30, Nr. 51.

Ralf

----------


## anga111

Hallo RalfDM!
Vielen Dank erst einaml für Deine Antwort!
Bei mir ist noch zu erwähnen, das auch eine Urinprobe Untersucht wurde und darin Bakterien fetsgestellt wurden!Aber anscheinend nicht genug um eine behandlung mit Antibiotika zu bekommen!
Mit meiner Blase habe ich schon seit Jahren nach einer verschleppten Blasenentzündung (meistens in der kalten Jahreszeit) Problem!Übermäßiger Harndrang/Ziehen etc.!Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich aufgrund dessen einen Katheter gelegt bekommen!Auch ist diesem seit 2 Jahren bekannt,das ich eine vergrößerte Prostata habe!
Auch auf meine Frage mit dem freien zum gebundenen PSA sagte mir mein Arzt, das diese Werte ob entündung oder Karzinom sich in die gleiche Richtung bewegen würden (zumindest habe ich das so verstanden)!
Ich würde die ganzen Untersuchungen ja noch nach vorne Schieben, nur habe ich dann bedenken, da der Wert ja innerhalb 3 Monaten so angestiegen ist mir kostbare Zeit wegleuft!Laut berichten verleuft ja so ein Postatakarzinom ja in jüngeren Jahren angeblich schneller/agressiever!
Wenn ich zur erneuten PSA messung gehen sollte, was müsste ich fordern, damit diesmal beide Werte fPSA und gebundenes untersucht werden?Ich hatte geglaubt das dieses standartmäßig so gemacht wird um aufschluss zu bekommen!Tut mir leid wegen der vielen Fragen aber ich bin im Moment ziemlich verzweifelt/fertig!
Meine anderen Werte wie alle Blutwerte stuhlprobe usw. waren im März bei meinem Hausarzt bestens!Müssten solche Werte im Falle nicht auch irgendwie aus dem Ruder laufen?

----------


## OliverB

Hallo Anga,

ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den ausgewiesenen Experten dieses Forums, möchte Dir aber dennoch als Betroffener, der die ganze Sache von PSA-Test, Biopsie, Diagnose über OP bis zur AHB selbst durchgemacht hat, folgenden Rat geben: 

Wie Carola-Elke schon sagte, brauchst Du zunächst unbedingt eine aktuelle PSA-Bestimmung, wo neben dem Gesamt-PSA (tPSA) insbesondere auch der Anteil des freien PSA (fPSA) gemessen wird. Ich hatte z.B. im November 2005 einen recht unauffälligen Gesamt-PSA von 2,9 und einen fPSA von 0,28. Der errechnete Quotient (PSA-Ratio) war dann mit 9,7 % auffällig, so dass bei mir eine Biopsie mit dem bekannten Ausgang durchgeführt wurde. 

Falls Du Dich mit der Biopsie nicht anfreunden kannst, dann lies doch mal den nachstehenden Artikel und überzeuge Deinen Urologen von dieser diagnostischen Möglichkeit unterhalb der Biopsie, auf die ja RalfDm auch schon hingewiesen hatte.

Gruß Oliver


*ANNA findet Prostata-Tumoren**Computerprogramm identifiziert auf Ultraschall-Bildern nicht erkannte Karzinome*

*HOMBURG-SAAR (gwa). Eine deutliche Verbesserung für die Früherkennung bei Prostata- Karzinomen verspricht ein System namens ANNA (Artifizielle Neuronale Netzwerk-Analyse).*

Dieses Computerprogramm identifiziert im transrektalen Ultraschall (TRUS) Prostata-Tumoren besonders in den mittleren Graustufen. Bis zu einem Drittel der Prostata-Karzinome erscheinen dort und werden bislang sonographisch nicht erkannt.

ANNA ist ein Programm, das auf Datenbanken von Ultraschall-Bildern und histologischen Präparaten zurückgreift und selbständig Strukturen in neuvorgelegten Ultraschall-Bildern identifiziert und markiert. Der Clou für die Zukunft: Patienten werden von niedergelassenen Kollegen untersucht. Diese schicken elektronisch die TRUS-Bilder zur Analyse. 

Privatdozent Tillman Loch von der Urologischen Klinik der Universität in Homburg-Saar hat ANNA entwickelt, um Ultraschall-Informationen wie Pixelsprünge an Gewebegrenzen zu nutzen, die Menschen nicht sehen können. Die diagnostische Treffsicherheit von 97 Prozent für histologisch nachgewiesene, im Ultraschall nicht gesehene Tumoren im kritischen Graubereich wurde bereits belegt (Der Urologe [A] 39, 2000, 341). Außerdem korrigierte ANNA die in der TRUS regelmäßig unterschätzten Tumorausdehnungen. 

Fazit: Mit ANNA können auch nicht sichtbare Prostata-Karzinome sowie verdächtige Areale vor Biopsie identifiziert werden. So könne in Zukunft die Früherkennung bei Prostata-Karzinomen verbessert werden. "Derzeit steht das Gerät bei schwierigen Fragen zur Verfügung", sagte Loch zur "Ärzte Zeitung". Noch sind Bildeinspeisung und Analyse nicht automatisiert, sodaß eine routinemäßige Anwendung noch nicht möglich ist. In Zukunft will Loch ANNA als Service für niedergelassene Kollegen anbieten.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Oliver und Anga,

Dr. Loch ist schon lange nicht mehr in Homburg/Saar, sondern in Flensburg und bietet dort weiter ANNA an (siehe Forumextrakt - Diagnostik - ANNA). Jedem, der den weiten Weg nicht scheut, empfehle ich, die Biopsie in Flensburg machen zu lassen. Dr. Loch versteht sein Handwerk.

Ralf

----------


## anga111

Hallo!
Zum einen!
Hätte ich mir diese  von vielen umstrittene PSA Werte nur NIE!!!!Nehmen lassen!Die meiseten meiner Bekannten kennen sowas gar nicht!Nun Gut ich habe ebnen den Fehler gemacht!
1.Beide  Ärtze Urologe sowie Hausarzt kenne nur den "normalen" PSA Wert!
Von den Weiteren fPSA usw. haben diese anscheinend keine ahnung, bzw. nichts gehört!Wird dieser PSA/fPSA Wert bei der Blutabnahme grundsätzlich gemacht, und ich bekomme immer nur den gesammt PSA mitgeteilt???Fals diese "beidien" Werte nur auf bitten her gemacht werden sollten, muß ich diese ganzen "Tests" eh in Frage stellen, warum macht man sonst nicht gleich Nägel mit Köpfen?Unverstänlich, wenn diese zwei Werte doch so viel auskunft geben könnten!
Desweiteren, wenn ich mitbekomme wenn bei einer Biopsie nichts gefunden wird und der PSA Wert trotzdem nicht runtergeht, in was für ein fürchterliches Räderwerk man als"ursprünglich" gesunder geraden ist!

2.Bei Postitiever Biopsie würde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit operiert und ich wäre mit meinen 47 Jahren mit Sicherheit Impotent!Desweiteren würde mit dieser Gewissheit noch schlechter zurecht kommen als mit der jetzigen ungewissheit, da ich ja nur vermuten kann, weshalb die Werte zu Hoch sind(Verrößerte Prostata/und Öfters Blasenentzündung!

3.Kann man einem Artzt überhaupt trauen, der SOFORT Biopsieren will, ohne vorher noch mal einen Test zu machen wie er von Euch empfohlen wurde fPSA etc.?Zumindest würde er damit nicht so viele verdienen!!!
Bei diesen ganzen undurchsichtigen Tets warte ich jetzt lieber bis was auf den Markt kommt was ausagekräftiger ist!

Einem Nützt dieser PSA Test auf alle Fälle, den Ärtzen, die ja "als weniger Geld" bekommen!Das mit einführung der PSA Tests und den Darauf folgenden Konsequenzen die Urologie Praxen überquellen müssen ist mir all zu verständlich!Zitat:von 100 Biopsien werden 80 umsonst gemacht, bwz. werden einige solange wiederholt bist man denn endlich was findet...
Selbst aus einem gesunden Menschen werden meistens wenn auch Ohne eindeutigen Befund (weitere Biopsien etc.) zumindest auch einige anschließend ein Fall für den Psycharter!So wäscht dann eine Hand die andere und jeder bekommt ein Stück vom Kuchen ab!
Dann noch eine weitere überlegung meinerseits!
Wie viele Krebsarten gibt es eigentlich?ich weiß es nicht!
Nur sollte nicht ein jeder seine Lunge röntgen lassen, Leber, Magen Darm.........!Wo will man da anfangen und aufhören!

Ich für mich bereue Zutiefst diesen undurchsichtigen PSA Test habe machen lassen und warne jeden gesunden Menschen sich in solch eine Mühle zu begeben!Für mich persönlch ist es unverantwortungvoll irgend jemandem solch einen Test, den es ja erst seit ca. 10/15 Jahren gibt machen zu lassen ohne eindeutige Aufklärung und evt. nachfolgende Folgen!Zuvor wurde untersucht wie bisher üblich DRU und vielen Menschen damit ein evt. unnötiger Leidensdruck/Überterapie erspart geblieben!

Ich wünschte ich könne die Zeit ein wenig zurück drehen bis vor den PSA Test...........

Hätte ich in der Nacht vor dem 1 Test im Februar (ca. 7 Stunden vor Test) nicht ausgiebigen Geschlechtsverkehr gehabt hätte für mich dieser Test logischerweiße  (4,5  die gemessen wurden) unter 4 kommen müssen/sollen!Ich wurde wie schon gesagt gar nicht aufgeklärt!Sollich da einem Artzt noch vertrauen?Eher nicht!
Selbst wenn dieser wie bei Dir OliverB auch bei gesammt PSA 2,9 gelegen hätte, ohne fPSA etc. zu nehmen, wäre ich dann weniger gefährtet ein Karzinom zu haben?Da sehe ich für mich persönlich den Sinn /Unsinn in so einem Test!


Ich wünsche übrigens allen die Ihren positieven Befund haben bzw. schon in Terapie sind alles nur erdenklich Gute!Ich fühle mit Euch!

Zum anderen will ich jedem Mut machen!Die Medizin bleibt ja nicht stehen, und dadurch auch Betroffene eines Tages geheilt werden können von dieser schrecklichen Krankheit!

Liebe Grüße an alle 
anga


raiwi1@gmx.de

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Anga,

das Traurige ist wirklich die Praxis der meisten Hausärzte, wenn sie ihren männl. Patienten schon "Früherkennung" mittels PSA-Test anbieten, warum sie davor keine ordentliche Aufklärung über die Konsequenzen eines positiven Ergebnisses leisten und die Tatsache, dass sie selbst kaum über fundierte Kenntnisse der verschiedenen Behandlungsformen beim PCa verfügen. Man fragt sich dabei unweigerlich, wie sie dieses Thema für sich selbst beantworten und handhaben...
"Kein GV, kein Fahrradfahren, keine rektale Abtastung ca. 48 Stunden vor der Blutabnahme" - das sollte das Mindeste an verbaler Vorbereitung sein, die jeder Arzt seinem Patienten vor einem Termin zur eigentlichen Blutabnahme mit auf den Weg geben müsste.




> Hallo!
> 
> 1.Beide Ärtze Urologe sowie Hausarzt kenne nur den "normalen" PSA Wert!
> Von den Weiteren fPSA usw. haben diese anscheinend keine ahnung, bzw. nichts gehört!Wird dieser PSA/fPSA Wert bei der Blutabnahme grundsätzlich gemacht, und ich bekomme immer nur den gesammt PSA mitgeteilt???Fals diese "beidien" Werte nur auf bitten her gemacht werden sollten, muß ich diese ganzen "Tests" eh in Frage stellen, warum macht man sonst nicht gleich Nägel mit Köpfen?Unverstänlich, wenn diese zwei Werte doch so viel auskunft geben könnten!
> 
> Liebe Grüße an alle 
> anga


Es wird im Allgemeinen nur der "normale" tPSA-Wert bei einer Früherkennung bestimmt, ja.

Wenn das stimmt, dass dein Urologe vom freien PSA nichts weiss, dann solltest du ernsthaft einen Arztwechsel ins Auge fassen, bevor du an der unklaren Situation und einem unqualifizierten Arzt verzweifelst, der dir m.M. nach viel zu vorschnell zu einer unnötigen Biopsie rät.

Zur eigentlichen Untersuchung das nächste mal mit dem tPSA und dem fPSA kann ich dir den Tipp geben: Wenn du die Nerven aufbringen kannst, dann sieh ins Branchenfernsprechbuch, suche Laboratorien heraus, die es in jeder größeren Stadt gibt, rufe eins an, vereinbare einen Termin, zu dem du dich von einem lieben Menschen begleiten lässt, gehe zunächst als "Selbstzahler" dorthin, trage die gewünschten Untersuchungen vor und lasse dir von einem der dortigen Ärzte dafür Blut abnehmen. Das Ergebnis lässt du dir in den kommenden Tagen persönlich zufaxen oder per Post zusenden. 

Inzwischen kannst du parallel dazu versuchen, einen kompetenten Urologen in Wohnortnähe zu finden, damit du dich auch wegen einer evt. Prostatitis behandeln lassen kannst. Deine Beschwerden sprechen insgesamt für eine chronische urologische Infektion, so sollte das auf keinen Fall weitergehen.

Augenblicklich ist es noch zu früh, sich ganz großen Sorgen hinzugeben und an einen positiven Befund zu denken! Ich weiss genau, wie du dich z.Zt. fühlst. Kann deine Partnerin dir nicht etwas beistehen?

Alles Gute und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Anga,
in dem Labor, wo mein Hausurologe regelmäßig aller 3 Monate die PSA-Bestimmung machen läßt, wird automatisch das freie PSA mitbestimmt, aber nur bei Vorliegen eines PSA-Wertes größer 4.
MfG
Hajoke

----------


## Oskar CH

Hallo Anga

Lies doch mal was die "Berliner Aerzte" zu diesem Thema geschrieben haben.

Gruss Oskar




http://www.aerztekammer-berlin.de/10...aFrueherk.html

----------


## SquierHSS

Hallo Anga,

Ich würde dir dazu raten zunächst abzuklären, ob eine Stanzbiopsie wirklich notwendig ist, da diese Prozedur alles andere als angenehm ist. Abklären lässt sich das am ehesten mittels einer MRT-Untersuchung der Prostata. Da heutzutage dabei keine Endorektalspule mehr benötigt wird ist die Untersuchung nicht sonderlich unangenehm. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du mal auf der Website der ALTA-Klinik vorbeischaust http://www.alta-klinik.de/prostata-mrt.html. Hier kannst du dir mal Informationen zum Thema holen und wenn du Interesse hast, dir sogar eine zweite Meinung per Email einholen. Einfach nur ein Forum mit allen Daten und Werten ausfüllen, die du hast und innerhalb von drei Werktagen eine kostenlose Antwort erhalten. 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles gut läuft.
Schöne Grüße

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo, hallo,

Dein Rat, SquierHSS, kommt 9 Jahre zu spät. Anga wird sicher bei guter Lebensqualität letztlich auf eine Biopsie verzichtet haben. Kannst ja mal eine PN loslassen und nachfragen, wie es Anga heute geht.

*"Wir wollen unseren Geist schulen, sich das zu wünschen, was die Situation erfordert"*
(Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

2 Beiträge seit 8.5., beide mit Empfehlungen für die Alta Klinik....ich mag' mich irren, aber mir scheint das "seltsam"....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Uwe,

eben kapiert, ja der ominöse Alta-Befürworter hatte wohl nichts Anderes im Sinn, als Werbung, warum auch immer, für dieses Unternehmen zu betreiben. Ralf sollte ihm wohl das Handwerk legen.

*"Es gibt nur eine falsche Sicht der Dinge: der Glaube, meine Sicht sei die einzig richtige"*
(Nagarjuna)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> mein Freund befand sich 2003 in deinem Alter in derselben Lage und hatte einen PSA-Wert von > 17. Dreimal hat er ihn innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen messen lassen, beim letzten mal mit dem freien (f) PSA zusammen, um den Quotienten zu erhalten. Daraus kann man sehr oft - nicht immer - Rückschlüsse auf die Frage der Malignität ziehen.


Aus dem Quotienten ist ein Trend abzumachen, ob es sich eher um einen Entzündungsprozess hanndelt < 15% oder um einen gutartigen > 25%. Dieser Ouqotient wird für eine Entscheidungshillfe ob eine Biopsie anzuraten ist oder nicht zusätzlich evaluiert. Rückschlüsse auf die Maglinität, bei PCa, lässt sich daraus auch nicht erschliessen.

Zur Info: Die granulomatöse Prostatatitis z. B. täuscht  ein PCa vor, und zeigt die gleichen Serumsmarker auf wie ein PCa.
es können auch Quotienten div. Entzündungsprozesse anderer Drüsenenentitäten unter 10% liegen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,

das finde ich aber ganz lieb, dass Du auf einen Beitrag von Carola-Elke aus dem Jahre 2006 -* hier* - heute Deine sicher immer noch gültige Meinung offenbarst. 
*
"Glücklicher als der Glücklichste ist, wer andere Menschen glücklich machen kann"
*(Alexander Dumas der Ältere)

Herzliche Grüße

 Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ups..Harald,

habe auf das Jahr nicht geachtet, dachte dieser Thraed wäre aktuell. Ich habe auf die Schnelle geantwortet, da ich die Aussage von Carola-Elke so nicht stehen lassen konnte. Aus Zeitgründen bin ich nicht näher darauf eingegangen bzgl. DD-PSA-Serunsmarker im Sinne von Dr. med. Stephen Strum und überhaupt, da ein PCa äusserst selten als singuläre Entität vorkommt, sondern Entzündungsprozesse, genauso sowie  eine BPH mit einher-, oder vorausgehen. All diese Erkrankungsformen werden durch den besagten Quotienten mit erfasst.  Um eine PCa-Wahrscheinlichkeit zu postulieren bedarf es zusätzliche PSA-Infos wie z. B. die PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeiten im Verlauf) Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit und die PSA-Dichte. Die Gesamtbetrachtung lässt dann schon eher eine Prognose zu, auch was die Aggressivität, Malignität betrifft.

Gruß Helmut

----------

